# First appointment about Pump



## jusme (Mar 10, 2015)

I went to a London Hospital yesterday about using a pump, the Doctor I saw listened to me and then mentioned several times about trying Levemir instead of Lantus and I said no I wanted to go on a pump, he called in the senior DSN who checked over my injection sites and offered some advice, then the senior dietician came in and said she would see me next time I came to London, then I was told I must do a DAFNE course before being able to use  a pump but as I lived so far away I was to arrange to do one in my area!  In the mean time they would have a meeting and discuss my needs.

Oh by golly it feels like it is going to take forever and a day and I didn't get any information about how to deal with all the ups and down of my BGs only to try and get my HBA1c's slightly higher than 6.5!

Has anyone gone through all this recently because and advice would be great.

jusme


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2015)

Its standard stuff. Dafne course is common sense & good  They are good & worth the effort


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 10, 2015)

Stick with it. Once you get your pump you'll wonder how you managed without it. But it is annoying that it takes so long.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2015)

Maryanne29 said:


> Stick with it. Once you get your pump you'll wonder how you managed without it. But it is annoying that it takes so long.



So true


----------



## trophywench (Mar 14, 2015)

I think you should start by testing your basal insulin dose - we have to do this 'all the while*' on pumps anyway so you may as well get into the habit!  And of course if your basal isn't right, you are never going to be able to get your mealtime carb ratio(s) right, either on MDI or (definitely not) on a pump - are you?

See http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120 for instructions!

*  not literally all the while,  but certainly several times a year, at least!


----------

